# Plumbers mate sealing putty



## Garber

plumbers mate is a great product to use for resealing windows roof lights sinks and the like its non toxic 
when making a bead i wet the putty and use a plasterers hawk and float to roll the putty into a nice bead
if you keep the hawk and float wet when rolling the putty wont stick to the float or hawk i have resealed a window frame to the body of van with great success


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Garber! I take it you're talking here about using Plumbers Mate on a motorhome? :? 

What's wrong with the highly efficient ribbon sealant, or Sikaflex products, or Geocel products...? They all do a wonderful job, made for the purpose, stick extremely well, don't dry out as PM does, remaining sufficiently flexible as needed on the flexing body/chassis of a motorhome...

Plumbers Mate is more for static items like toilets on concrete... :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

And just when i needed to use it last week the whole tube had hardened like granite.  

Dave p


----------



## spykal

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And just when i needed to use it last week the whole tube had hardened like granite.
> 
> Dave p


then I don't think it was the "plumbers mait" that Garber was referring to... this one, plumbers non setting putty, never sets and does not stick. in fact it does just what it says on the ti....tub ...it just fills the gap. Excellent product meant for sanitary items but no reason why it cannot be used in some motorhome situations :wink:


----------



## Garber

O yes Thats the stuff I'm referring to spyka the things i like about this stuff is it is easy to use and can be reused so if you think you have a leak somewhere you can seal the area to prove that is where your leak is then easily remove and use some expensive sikaflex or the like to repair


----------



## blondy

Just a point, Alot of plumbers stopped using plumbers mait and use silicone sealant as it is better.
Plumbers mait is mainly for use where there are large holes to be bridged.


----------

